# Looking for an alternative to ANYDVD



## jonathan1107 (Jun 6, 2013)

I've been using Anydvd to watch blu ray movies at home because I have a blu ray player in my PC but my copy of Power DVD (which came with my blu ray player) never is able to play the dang blu ray movies... it keeps asking for updates and stuff... and its due to the stupid BD protections...

so I've started using anydvd which is a program that removes the stupid protections and finally allows me to watch my movies... but now the stupid anydvd doesnt let me do so because I only have the trial version... I already paid plenty of money for my BD player in my PC, I'm not gonna give hundreds of dollars to be able to use my BD player...

*IS THERE A FREE ALTERNATIVE TO "ANYDVD" ???*


----------



## kn00tcn (Jun 6, 2013)

you cant update powerdvd?

http://www.videohelp.com/tools/sections/decrypters-bd-hd-dvd

or check for info in the videohelp forum, also doom9 forum

or i dunno... acquire anydvd


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 6, 2013)

Slysoft has sales from time to time. Also get the lifetime version, it was about $20 more when I bought it.

Protip: you can install it on more than one PC but only use one at a time (a la steam).


----------



## hellrazor (Jun 6, 2013)

Use VLC.


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 6, 2013)

VLC won't play BD+ discs, only AACS.

There's DumpHD but it's fairly complex to setup. I tried it before AnyDVD but preferred to pay for the simplicity.


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 6, 2013)

The ADVD version I have only runs on XP, so I did look around when I upgraded to Win7, no luck.


----------



## jonathan1107 (Oct 2, 2013)

anyone know anything new on the topic ???


----------



## shovenose (Oct 2, 2013)

Blu-Ray players from the likes of Samsung are like $50-70. It uses HDMI which you can send to your computer monitor. No stupid software required.


----------



## jonathan1107 (Jan 6, 2014)

yeah I know, but see the point is: I already spent 80$ for the actual Blu-Ray player that is in my flipping PC case. I built the whole PC myself thinking all I needed was my blu-ray disc player...

but to my grand astonishment, it seems I need to be dumping way more money just to view my frigging blu ray movies. This situation has irritated me so much over the years. How do other people who buy computers with "blu ray" players integrated play their friggin blu ray movies??

Do they go out to spend 150$ on a software or anydvd like you guys seem to be suggesting ?


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 6, 2014)

I already mentioned DumpHD, dunno if you checked it out.


----------

